# Hi evryone :-)



## TT's

Just wanted to say hi to everyone!
I'm new to this, I'm 25 and my bf is 31 and we recently decided that we would like to start our own little family, bf already has an 11yr old from previous.
I thought that the min I came off BCP's that I'd immediatly start throwing up and grow a big baby bump but we've done one cycle and no :baby: yet but after reading this site for a couple of wks I realise that it ain't that easy!!!ha ha :witch:is due on Friday so fingers crossed this time 
It seems so ironic that I've spent nerly 10 yrs trying not to get pg and it looks like it wasn't that easy after all.......:dohh:
N e ways...I'm joining this group cause I'm not telling my friends or family about ttc, but I need some female support as it's tough with just me and bf knowing and no-one else!!!
:hug: to everyone x x x


----------



## lynz

:hi: welcome to baby and bump


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: Welcome and good luck


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Serene123

Welcome and good luck TTC :)


----------



## TT's

Thanks ladies, wow your already growing :crib:'s how exciting!

And congrats to you both :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## momandpeanut

Good luck and welcome xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

Helloooo & welcome!!


----------



## Alexandra

Welcome. Stick with us, we'll get you preggers!


----------



## xJG30

Welcome To BnB


----------



## embojet

:hi:
Welcome to BNB. I've just come off BCP nearly a month ago. Like you, I've learnt its not going to be as easy as I assumed. This forum is great, everyone is so supportive and knows so much! x


----------



## TT's

Aw...thanks everyone! It looks like I've got a lot to learn, it seems that me and DB have been 'stabbing in the dark' so to speak :blush:
Good luck to everyone and thatnks for the welcome:wave:


----------



## Alexandra

TT's said:


> Aw...thanks everyone! It looks like I've got a lot to learn, it seems that me and DB have been 'stabbing in the dark'

Don't worry, there have been multiple studies. Lights on or lights off, it makes no difference as long as you still keep your legs up afterwards.:rofl:


----------



## TT's

:rofl: Does the leg thing really work? DB's gonna laugh his ead off if I do that everytime we BD! lol


----------



## Alexandra

Neah he won't laugh EVERY time. I found right about the 12th time you do it he'll get over it and about the 14th time he'll help keep them up. It's their job!


----------



## TT's

Right, well that can be his new job from now on...omg he's gonna laugh so much ha ha

btw, does anyone know what vitamins or suppliments DB should be taking? I'm taking folic acid and he's getting quite into it now and asked me to find out what he can do to improve our chances :shrug:

Thanks in advance
xxx


----------



## Alexandra

I pump mine with multivitamins including Zinc and Magnesium and give him supplementary Vit C as well. Not that we're a success story or anything. Yet. :)


----------



## TT's

YET...that's what I like to hear!

:dust: I hope its soon 4 u

Well, my :witch: is due 2morrow or Friday and I think she's gonna arrive as normall cause I've eaten like a horse today and yeasterday....This mornin I even dug out 1 of DB's little boys left over easter eggs and ate it for breakfast....:shhh:

Plus I have absolutley no symptoms this month :growlmad:


----------



## Alexandra

Well no symptoms is a good symptom for some! Whatever vits you have him on, make sure he starts asap as it seems to take spermies up to 3 months to improve should they need it.


----------



## TT's

3 Months :shock:can't we get them gadjets or speedboats or somethin

:plane::shipw::spermy::spermy::spermy: ???

if only it was that simple eh!

Thanks for the advise huni :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to Baby and Bump :hi:


----------



## TT's

I can't get my signature thingy up, can anyone help?

I tried photobucket but I dunno what I'm doin wrong...:dohh:


----------



## Alexandra

You shouldn't need photobucket. What signature is it? A code? A ticker?

Whatever it is, copy the link to the thing on your clipboard and then go to the upper left side of this page, User CP then on the left hand side there's a menu, click on Modify Signature and insert the code there.


----------



## TT's

Woo hoo check me out :happydance:

Now....lets hope it works!


----------



## TT's

Ok, last question I promise :blush:

How do I get my pic to appear on the lfet? I've uploaded it and saved it to my profile...?

Thanks and I promise I won't bug any1 anymore!!!

:hug:


----------



## Alexandra

Ah that! I'm sorry, I took a look at your profile and you can't upload it to the avatar, no one that young and pretty can, it's against the BnB rules, m'kay?!?

Neah, just jesting dear, you go back to User CP and then to Edit Avatar and upload it from your computer.


----------



## TT's

Kypris, thanks so much for your help you've been a darling :hugs:

I think I'll be tweedie pie x


----------



## shmoo75

Hi TT's,

Hope you are well and I have my fingers crossed that the :witch: does not make an appearance and you get your :bfp:

Are charting or using an OV predictor? Just wondering because if I don't get a :bfp: this cycle I think I will do one or both. Just need to know which is best and, where to get them from really.

I've got my fingers crossed for you.

:hug:

Love

Shmoo
XX


----------



## TT's

Hi shmoo :hi:

No sign of :witch: as yet, she was due yest or today (although I'm not sure how much I can rely on this info as it's my first cycle off the pill) I've done a text yest and Wed (both :bfn:) so I don't think it's my month this time :sad1:

I've not used OPK yet, up to now I've just been keeping a cycle diary so I can look back and see whats 'normal' for me and get to know my cycle. I'm hoping I'll get a :bfp: soon [-o&lt; so I won't have to use OPK's (but I am so impatient I may start next cycle....:hissy:)

Thanks for the good wishes and I really hope you get a :bfp: soon :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Hi TT's,

My 1st cycle after stopping the pill I OV'd at Easter which was CD28 then the :witch: arrived after CD41. I so hope it isn't like that this time as poor hubby will be knackered! :laugh2:

I'm like you very impatient so I think I will look in to the best OVK and BBT and, if :witch: arrives then I will buy and use next cycle.

I've got my fingers crossed for you still for that :bfp:

Has too happen soon.:hugs:

Love

Shmoo
XX


----------



## TT's

Thanks Shamoo, I hope you get a :bfp: soon too!

Well, :witch: came to visit me yesterday :cry: so I'm hoping [-o&lt; it's going to be May!

xxx


----------



## Suz

:wave: Welcome to BnB!!!


----------



## genkigemini

Welcome to the site and good luck TTC!!!!


----------

